# Dangler gasoline torch



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone here ever lit a Dangler gasoline torch? I have two of them I was given by my grandfather and though he lit one up for me it has been about 40 years.

Iron age - Google Books


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I missed out on a big one a few weeks ago. It was the one to melt lead with. I see those torches around too. They light up like a coleman stove, or coleman sportster stove.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Here ya go. Hope it helps!


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

JustCliff said:


> Here ya go. Hope it helps!


ThanX but that is the blow torch which is pretty common. I am talking about the torch (1800's language) which we now would call a light.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

JustCliff said:


> Here ya go. Hope it helps!
> 
> Lighting a "Detroit Torch & Mfg. Co." Gasoline BlowTorch - YouTube


I have a couple of those, but I don't use em'... 

... maybe I should sell one?


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Like this: 




http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88357


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

rhrobert said:


> Like this:


Exactly what I am talking about. Seen both of those posts as well but neither goes into the details of safely lighting the torch...


----------

